# Spaces Available For Certified Fishing Instructor Workshop in Findlay



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

*FINDLAY, OH * Spaces are available for educators, leaders, or conservation clubs who have a sincere interest in taking kids fishing and want to become certified fishing instructors, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), Division of Wildlife. A free workshop is available Saturday, Feb. 1, 2014, from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. and will take place at Wildlife District Two Office, 952 Lima Avenue, Findlay, Ohio 45840.
More...

More...


----------

